# Suche gilde fuer 35-40 (lvl) [auf ONYXIA]



## mamutgirl (19. Dezember 2006)

Also suche gilde so von membern mit 35-41 oder so mache gerne ulda kloster usw bin lvl 38 bald 39 un dann 40 mein name ist mamutgirl ich bin ein tank schon mit 4 epics und mache konstanzen schaden von ca 300  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also koennt mir auch peremail schreiben mamutgirl@web.de!!


----------



## Elgabriel (19. Dezember 2006)

mamutgirl schrieb:


> Also suche gilde so von membern mit 35-41 oder so mache gerne ulda kloster usw bin lvl 38 bald 39 un dann 40 mein name ist mamutgirl ich bin ein tank schon mit 4 epics und mache konstanzen schaden von ca 300
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi!
Auf welchem Server und Alli oder Horde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mamutgirl (19. Dezember 2006)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Hi!
> Auf welchem Server und Alli oder Horde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auf onyxia bin alli tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[GNOME FOREVER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Elgabriel schrieb:


> Hi!
> Auf welchem Server und Alli oder Horde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Server onyxia und fraktion allianz fuer die Gnome     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delta Cookie (28. Dezember 2006)

Bin ein Hochrangiges Mitglied der gilde "Nachfahren Khâzads"
Wir sind immoment um die 120 Mitglieder, wir haben von lvl 5 - 60 fast alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also falls du beitreten willst schreibe mir ingame eine Mail bzw schreib mich an
Mein char heißt "Chêrubion"

MfG
Ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

